# Seriousy full cable tray.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cable tray manufacturers have ellaborate information available to calculate the weight that their cable trays will be able to carry, and how often certain sized hangers must be used. They always seem like they can carry way more than I've ever put into them. When I saw this picture, I understood why this weight bearing information exists:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

" Hey, see if you can trace this bad wire back to where it's cut.":whistling2:


----------



## jwhite (Jan 16, 2007)

On the up side, all those wires could probably be replaced now with One 50 strand fiber cable.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Was this picture taken in a telephone central station? It looks like cross connect wire in the cable tray.


----------



## hbsparky (Mar 9, 2007)

that actually looks like One Wilshire Blvd in Downtown LA


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

*What Do They Actually Think About While Working?*

I do not understand how this kind of work actually gets performed...it really staggers my mind.


----------



## hbsparky (Mar 9, 2007)

They Think GOD I HOPE IT ISN"T IN THE MIDDLE!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

hbsparky said:


> They Think GOD I HOPE IT ISN"T IN THE MIDDLE!


That's when they add another one on the pile. :jester:


----------

